
Apple rumored to be working on an iPhone running macOS - mpweiher
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Apple-rumored-to-be-working-on-an-iPhone-running-macOS-and-is-apparently-very-excited.477590.0.html
======
trollied
This story is based on a tweet from a month ago:
[https://twitter.com/mauriqhd/status/1276516095298605056](https://twitter.com/mauriqhd/status/1276516095298605056)

------
caryd
That worked well with windows 8. Good luck Apple. It could be great but I hope
it doesn't mean the os will get further dumbed down.

